# Riesige Schnitzel Liste - Google filtert Urls



## tuxedo (24 Februar 2006)

Ich habe auf google nach Bildern und nache einer Liste von Restaurants gesucht, wo es die größten Schnitzel in Deutschland gibt. Mein Suchbegriff: "riesige schnitzel liste".

Ab Seite zwei der Suchtrefferliste ist dort folgende Bemerkung zu lesen am unteren Browserrand:



> Aus Rechtsgründen hat Google 3 Ergebnis(se) von dieser Seite entfernt. Weitere Informationen über diese Rechtsgründe finden Sie unter ChillingEffects.org.



Tatsächlich wird einem auf ChillingEffects erklärt, dass Urls herausgefiltert wurden, die von einer zuständigen Stelle in Deutschland als unrechtmäßig eingestuft wurde.

Natürlich ist mir das mit ChillingEffects klar...aber gerade beim Thema riesige Schnitzel..... da musste ich jetzt schon auflachen. 

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.:
Übrigens habe ich das gefunden:
http://www.oleoleole.de/blogg/bilder/001.jpg

P.P.S.: Falls jemand eine Webseite kennt, wo man Restaurants nach der Größe der Schnitzel geordnet findet, wäre nett, wenn er mir den Link zukommen lassen könnte.


----------



## rolf76 (24 Februar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S.: Falls jemand eine Webseite kennt, wo man Restaurants nach der Größe der Schnitzel geordnet findet, wäre nett, wenn er mir den Link zukommen lassen könnte.



Du hast nicht zufällig gerade sehr großen Hunger?  :lol:


----------



## tuxedo (24 Februar 2006)

> Du hast nicht zufällig gerade sehr großen Hunger?



UND WIE!

Bei dem Link zu dem Bild...am besten die Nummern 000.jpg bis 005.jpg durchprobieren.

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: So, und jetzt habe ich den Entschluss gefasst, nachher in "Die alte Schul" in Gaggenau zu gehen, und dort wahrscheinlich Deutschlands besten Spätzletopf von der Welt zu essen. 

P.P.S.: Nein, ich bin Badner! (Damit das klar sein würde!)  :holy:


----------



## rolf76 (24 Februar 2006)

en guude, lassdass schmegge!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2006)

Hoffentlich hat der Laden einen guten gpE-Koeffizient für Spätzle 
(Gramm per Euro). Der Genuss berechnet sich aber nach
gpE*G (gramm per Euro mal Genuss).
Also:
100% = exzellente Spätzle, dann reicht mitunter ein geringerer gpE-Koeffizient
(statt gpE manchmal auch SpE, also Spätzele pro Euro)


----------



## OskarMaria (24 Februar 2006)

Hehe - wenn Du am Großraum Frankfurt vorbei kommst, hätte ich eine Adresse für Dich. Mir graut zwar vor solchen kulinarischen Genüssen, aber mein Sohnemann ist dort bei einer Fahrradtour eingekehrt und schwärmt seither von den dortigen Wagenrädern.

http://www.waldgeist-hofheim.de/

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## tuxedo (24 Februar 2006)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.waldgeist-hofheim.de/



Ach Du Sch.........

Auf die Thematik bin ich nur gekommen, weil es in Offenburg ein Restaurant namens "Feldschlösschen" gibt, dessen Größen-Vorstellung von Schnitzel, Zwiebelsteak und Fleischkäse bislang der Maßstab für übergroße Portionen war/ist.

Angeblich gibt es aber irgendwo im internet eine Liste mit Fotos, mit den größten Schnitzeln in Deutschland. Die würd ich da mal gerne gegen halten. 

Gruß
Matthias

*UPDATE:
Ich sehe gerade, dass der von mir gepostete Bilder-Link, Bilder zeigt, die aus OscarMarias empfohlenen "Waldgeist" in Hofheim stammen.
*


----------



## advisor (24 Februar 2006)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.waldgeist-hofheim.de/


Genau der fiehl mir gerade auch ein. Im Raum DA / F ist der sehr bekannt.


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2006)

Bei der nächsten Überfahrt auf der A8, gibt es Münchens beste Adresse für derartige Schweinereien:


> http://www.dooyoo.de/restaurants-national/weitere-restaurants-muenchen/717512/


_
Testbericht lesen!
_


> Schnitzel: die ziehen sich über den ganzen, ovalen Plattenteller und das zum unschlagbaren Preis von rund 5,10 Euro.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2006)

mhhh , hier müssen die Moderatoren aber beide Augen zudrücken 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13

aber vermutlich sind sie selber scharf auf Tipps für gutes Essen


----------



## rolf76 (24 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> aber vermutlich sind sie selber scharf auf Tipps für gutes Essen


Ich glaube diese Tips laufen mehr unter der Devise

_La agonía del pobre, reventar por que no sobre_

oder noch treffender:
_
La avaricia rompe el saco._  :spitz: 

Kleines Rätsel: Wo versteckt sich in diesem Posting ein Link?


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2006)

...na beim Google natürlich. Ist schon schade, dass man sogar angesichts der "_Fleischesgelüste_" Obacht halten muss. Aber bei diesem Thema traue ich mir zu, selbst den syndigsten Anwalt mit einem Fresserchen geschmeidig halten zu können.


----------



## rolf76 (24 Februar 2006)

Fast. Schneller war aber jemand anderes per PN, der hinter das komische Gesicht im posting geschaut hat:


> Das ist ( leider) sehr leicht zu finden
> du brauchst nur zu zitieren , dann siehst du sofort, was los ist



Führt aber zum gleichen Ziel.


----------

